# Interesting article on CCD



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do ya think we could combine all four CCD/IIV Threads into one? I get my hand slapped when I Quote even the smallest part of a previous post. It just seems like people don't even look at the list of "Todays Posts".


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

IT SEEMS;that we have a break through but not the exact cause or combinnation of factors which cause ccd ,good luck rock. http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2010.10.06.17.30archive.html


----------



## bbbbeeman (Jan 13, 2007)

well that didnt work so if you go to google and post catch the buzz by kim flottum you can see the fact sheet on work they have started.good luck rock.


----------



## ProPacific (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I saw that after I posted. Not sure how to combine them but will look before I speak (type) next time.


----------

